# ID.me no more?!?



## papaia

I trust Brian Krebs as one of the most reputable experts in digital security, so I sure hope his new post on the topic of the IRS log in requirements is accurate. To Whom It May Concern ...


----------



## noblesse

papaia said:


> I trust Brian Krebs as one of the most reputable experts in digital security, so I sure hope his new post on the topic of the IRS log in requirements is accurate. To Whom It May Concern ...


This was in the Washington Post this morning

https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2022/02/07/irs-idme-face-scans/


----------



## Bevdeforges

You may or may not be able to see the full article, given that it is behind a paywall. But the story about the IRS backing out on their contract with ID.me has been appearing in quite a few US based newspapers and other news sources. I wonder how much of the $89 million the IRS will be able to get back.


----------



## noblesse

Here's something from the Guardian US edition (use pulldown menu at top right of the page to change edition)

IRS cancels plan to use facial recognition on millions of taxpayers


----------

